# CSV Relieving letter mandatory?



## sathya08 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

Today I went to submit for CSV at VS Bangalore but they asked me to submit,
Relieving letter form current employer 
or a Letter explaining the situation why I can't produce relieving letter.

So I returned back without submitting one.
I spoke with my friend who got CSV done for his spouse and he said the same to submit the relieving letter.

But either in Government Gazette or in VFS south africa in India website there is no mention of relieving letter.

I am applying for CSV with a job offer , So should I need to wait to serve my notice period which is 3 months and then get relieving letter and then apply ?

I am really worried now, any help in this regard would be helpfull.

Here are the list of document that I went with today
a)	DHA1738 Application for Temporary Work Permit
b)	Full time Permanent Employment offer 
c)	A Motivational Letter from my future Employer 
d)	Original Critical Skills Certification from IITPSA + Notarized copy
e)	Notarized copy of IITPSA Membership registration certificate
f)	Notarized copy of SAQA Qualification Evaluation
g)	Notarized copy of Degree Certificate with all Semester Mark sheets
h)	Notarized copy of Marriage Certificate
i)	South African PCC
j)	Indian PCC
k)	6 month Bank Statement with Bank Seal + Employment Offer letter with Annual Salary details 
l)	Undertaking from Employer for accepting responsibility for deportation of me and my family members, should it become necessary
m)	Undertaking from employer to ensure that my passport is valid at all times for the duration of my employment
n)	Proof of current employment letter
o)	Regret letter for not able to submit employment relieving letter form current employer
p)	Proof of Offer acceptance letter
Q) Detailed CV

Regards
sathya


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

In 2014 when we applied for critical skills visa we submiited with my husband certificate of employment. On mine it was written only that I sm currently employed and position.
It was enough


----------



## Srihith (Dec 7, 2016)

I asked VFS about this and they said, Relieving Letter is not mandatory.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Srihith said:


> I asked VFS about this and they said, Relieving Letter is not mandatory.


Yes but the embassy is rejecting applications without that unfortunately.


----------

